# How to post pics on here



## DougP (5/8/15)

Help please..
Would like to advertise some items for sale but can't figure out how to put pictures in body text area.
Running taptalk application on a samsung galaxy S6 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/15)

Hi 

Not sure if your layout on tapatalk is the same as mine.... 

On the left of the text box where I'm typing this post is a + sign 

When I click on that I can attach a photo I'm taking now by clicking on the camera button or from my camera roll by clicking on the pick of a landscape (sun and mountain) on the right of the pic of the camera. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

No plus sign this is sad

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

DougP said:


> No plus sign this is sad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/8/15)

Yay it worked

There was an arrow pointing down..
Tx a mill for your help

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NnoS (5/8/15)

Try the up arrow by the quick reply box. options on adding photos or attaching files come up then. 

EDIT: cool. You found it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (6/8/15)




----------



## kelly22 (6/8/15)

Thanks@shaunnadan


----------

